# combiné



## Amélie P.

"D’autre part, la conformité aux exigences doit être garantie par le fournisseur dans le cadre d’un fonctionnement nominal du combiné sur un véhicule (fonctionnement simultané de toutes les fonctions dans les conditions d’utilisation définies dans les spécifications applicables au combiné)." Mă tem că nu pot oferi un context mai larg de atât. Din câte îmi pot da seama, fragmentul este extras dintr-un manual de utilizare. Cea mai "neutră" traducere la care m-am gândit pentru "combiné" este "aparat" sau "dispozitiv", însă nu ştiu în ce măsură este corectă. Vă mulţumesc pentru orice sugestie aţi avea.


----------



## Reef Archer

Cred că e vorba despre telefoane, deci îi vei spune *receptor*.


----------



## farscape

Foarte probabil că este vorba de componenta receptor/microfon/tastatură dintr-un "kit" pentru instalarea unui telefon mobil (mai sofisticat) in maşină. [Referinţe 1, 2].

În acest context, mă gândesc s-ar potrivi "terminal telefonic auto" (îndeplineşte mai multe funcţii  decât un "receptor" telefonic clasic. Pentru "receptor mobil auto" am  oarece rezerve (tehnice) dar sună mai omeneşte.


Later,


----------



## hersko1

Bună,
Aş traduce pur şi simplu cu "telefon".
"Combiné" şi "téléphone" au devenit sinonime în Franţa de când tastele sunt pe receptor.


----------

